# Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus



## sedimagic (17. Dezember 2012)

*Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich immer ein Notebook zum Arbeiten und jetzt habe ich regelrecht die "Schnauze" voll von den ständig kaputt gehenden, nicht aufrüstbaren Laptops. Zum spielen habe ich eine PS3.
Da aber mein aktuelles Notebook mal wieder den Geist aufgegen hat, möchte ich jetzt einen Desktop- PC fürs spielen und arbeiten zulegen bei dem man auch mal was "kostengünstig" austauschen kann wenn etwas kaputt geht bzw. aufrüsten kann.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1.300€ exklusive Monitor, Tastaur und Maus (inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus: 1.800€)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Monitor (24"- 27") Maus, Tastatur und Windows7/8

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
ich würde ja gerne selbst zusammenbauen, doch leider habe ich keine Ahnung davon. Wäre es trotzdem möglich? Motiviert wäre ich ja dazu oder doch lieber bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
nein, siehe oben

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,....
gezockt zur Zeit: BF3, Skyrim 5, Diablo 3. In Zukunft: BF 4, GTA V.
gearbeitet: vor allem Office. Foto- und Videobearbeitung nur selten für private Zwecke

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
da müsst ihr mir bitte weiter helfen.

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Der PC soll nicht allzu laut sein und beim Tower setzte ich auf qualitatives, hochwertiges, edles Design (z.B. Material Alu). Eine SSD möchte ich aufjedenfall haben.
Bluray- Player brauch ich nicht, da PS-3 vorhanden. Nur DVD- Player (lesen und schreiben)

Habe mich schon ein bisschen hier im Forum durchgelesen und habe im vorab folgende Komponenten ausgewählt (RAM, Lüfter und Gehäuse fehlen noch, da müsstet ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen. Anforderungen siehe oben):
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d47eb63df1b9a51c67a6b441caded5fd35d46d46cb
Ist die Zusammenstellung so einigermaßen in Ordnung? Oder gibt es da Komponenten die schlichtweg übertrieben sind? Soll ich eine andere 7970 nehmen (z.B. von Asus) oder vllt. eine von Nvidia vor allem im Bezug auf einen leisen Betrieb.
Beim Gehäuse und Lüfter liege ich komplett in der Luft, weil ich nicth weiß welche passend sind.

Danke euch im Voraus und liebe Grüße,
Mihael


----------



## atzenfreak99 (17. Dezember 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)


1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)







 1x   Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) 


1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)

 1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)

 1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

 1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) 




1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

 1 x  ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Gehäuse musst du selber mal schauen. Hab hier mal eins:

 1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)

Zu dem Rest kann ich leider nichts schreiben.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sieht auch gut aus und ist auch sehr gut verarbeitet


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Dezember 2012)

Oder: http://geizhals.de/736663


----------



## Nishino (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
~1100€ (fehlt noch ODD)

Monitor z.B. LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
~160-200€

Maus und Tastatur musst du selber mal suchen, da unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker.

Case evtl. Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

@Nishino: 16GB Ram braucht er bei den oben genannten Anwendungsgebieten nicht 
Der Rest ist wohl abgeschrieben...

Bei MF kostet die neue Samsung SSD 840 Basic 256 GB nur 150€ 

Ich mag diesen Monitor: http://geizhals.de/801294


----------



## Nishino (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @Nishino: 16GB Ram braucht er bei den oben genannten Anwendungsgebieten nicht
> Der Rest ist wohl abgeschrieben...
> 
> Bei MF kostet die neue Samsung SSD 840 Basic 256 GB nur 150€
> ...


 
8GB reichen natürlich auch, für die Zukunft sind 16GB aber beschwerdefreier. Im Grunde genommen hast du aber Recht.

Bei der SSD würde ich die 830er gegenüber der 840er Basic bevorzugen.

P.S. ich hab die Konfig oben gar nicht gelesen, um so besser, dass sie sich zum größten Teil decken


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

1.) Eigentlich kauft man Hardware für die Gegenwart. In der (entfernten) Zukunft wird auch ein dann "alter" i5 3570k nicht mehr reichen.
2.) Da hast du Recht, aber die 840er ist z.Z. bei MF billiger als die 830er bei HWV/MF.


----------



## Nishino (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> 1.) Eigentlich kauft man Hardware für die Gegenwart. In der (entfernten) Zukunft wird auch ein dann "alter" i5 3570k nicht mehr reichen.
> 2.) Da hast du Recht, aber die 840er ist z.Z. bei MF billiger als die 830er bei HWV/MF.


 
Die 830er (256GB) ist technisch besser als die 840er Basic, soweit ich das sehen kann. Der Preisunterschied ist marginal. Daher meine Empfehlung zur 830er.

EDIT: Gerade gesehen, dass der Preisunterschied etwas gewachsen ist. 20€ wäre schon ein Argument für die 840er.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Nishino schrieb:


> 8GB reichen natürlich auch, für die Zukunft sind 16GB aber beschwerdefreier.


 
Ihr immer mit eurer Zukunft. 
In Zukunft gibt es DDR4.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: http://geizhals.de/728150
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Solid State Drive (SSD): Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PS: Hab jetzt mal Vorlagen für meine Zusammenstellungen gemacht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Grafikkarte: http://geizhals.de/728150
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Falls meine glaskugel nicht defekt ist, ist das die perfekte konfig!


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die Glaskugel ist nicht defekt  

Wenn der TE 23" will, dann den:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Die Glaskugel ist nicht defekt



Da bin ich aber erleichtert!


----------



## sedimagic (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wow so viele Antworten in solch einer kurzen Zeit. Die Konfiguration von Ratracer008 gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Lian Li und Fractal Design R4 Gehäuse schauen super aus. Da werde ich auch noch selbst recherchieren. Ich will eigentlich mindestens einen 24" Monitor. Den brauche ich vor allem für meine bevorstehende Diplomarbeit (Word, neben PDF nebeneinander angezeigt). Glaube dafür wären mindestens 24" am besten geeignet. Oder irre ich mich da? Würdet ihr mir eher zu einem IPS oder TN Panel raten? Die Monitore dürfen ruhig auch etwas teurer sein, falls die wirklich den Mehrpreis wert sind. Weleche Tastaturen und  sind zu empfehlen? Bin diesbezüglich nicht up to date. Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die IPS Panele sind vorallem in detailgetreuer Farbwiedergabe am Besten. Dies ist aber im Prinzip nur für Gaming wichtig.
Die beste Bildschirmgröße ist die Bildschirmdiagonale mal 2,5 als Abstand vom Monitor zu den Augen.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Tastatur kannst Du Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen.

IPS Panel haben eine etwas naturgetreuere Farbwiedergabe und höhere Blickwinkelstabilität. Zum Spielen sind sowohl TN- als auch viele IPS Panel geeignet. Für schnelle Spiele / Shooter würde ich einen Monitor ab  120Hz kaufen.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl: Produktvergleich 



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Dies ist aber im Prinzip nur für Gaming wichtig.



Öhm, nö. IPS ist eher für Bild/Videobearbeitung wichtig. Nur zum Zocken reicht imo ein TN Panel völlig aus. Ich sitze beim Spielen ja nicht schräg vor dem Monitor


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

@TE: Wie groß ist der Abstand von deinen Augen zum Monitor?


----------



## sedimagic (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @TE: Wie groß ist der Abstand von deinen Augen zum Monitor?



Bin gerade am Arbeitsplatz und kann somit zu Hause nicht den genauen Abstand messen. Geschtätzt beträgt der Abstand in etwa 40-50cm.
Ich habe noch eine Frage zur Bestellung der einzelnen Komponenten. Wenn ich micht nicht total irre habe ich irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass man die Waren die man über geizhals.de bei unterschiedlichen Shops gefundet hat in den "Warenkorb" legen kann und diesen dann z.b. bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen kann. Stimmt das? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, weil Hardwareversand für die jeweiligen Teile andere Preise hat.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Du kannst bei geizhals eine Wunschliste erstellen, und dann auf "günstigste Anbieter" klicken, dann werden die günstigsten Shops angezeigt: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dannny (18. Dezember 2012)

Du sollst die teile nicht auf der hardwareversandseite suchen und in den warenkorb legen sondern bei geizhals suchen und über den link in den warenkorb legen. Spart in der summe ein paar euro


----------



## sedimagic (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ok, das mit der Wunschliste bei geizhals habe ich jetzt verstanden. Für mich wäre bei einer Lieferung nach Österreich die günstigste Variante eine Bestellung bei hardwareversand.de. Würde ich die günstigsten Preise bei den jeweiligen Shops kaufen, dann müsste ich mehrmals Versand bezahen.
Ich würde die von Ratracer008 empfohlene Konfiguration nehmen, bei hardwareversand komme ich ohne Gehäuse auf € 1.101,84 inklusive Versand nach Österreich:
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=942104

Das Gehäuse werde ich mir noch aussuchen. Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Garantie aus, wenn man den PC selbst zusammenbaut? Sprich es funktioniert etwas nicht, an wen wende ich mich dann? Würde ich es nämlich von hardwareversand für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen würde ich mich an hardwareversand wenden, fall etwas nicht funktioniert. Wobei ich denke, dass ich mir die 20€ aufgrunddessen, dass ich in Österreich lebe sparen kann. Den PC extra nach Deutschland schicken und lange warten bis er wieder repariert bei mir ankommt, das kommt für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage weil ich nicht längere Zeit ohne einen PC sein kann. Aber wie sieht es mit der Garantie bei einem selbst zusammengebauten PC aus? Wie finde ich überhaupt heraus was kaputt ist, damit ich weiß an welchen Hersteller ich mich bezüglich Garantieanspruch wenden soll?

Habe die Monitore die ihr mir empfohlen habt angeschaut und selbst im Internet recherchiert. Erstmal habe ich eine grundsätzliche Frage zu den Displays. Ein IPS- Panel soll gesünder für die Augen sein als ein TF- Panel. Inwieweit stimmt das? Ist das nur eine Marketingmasche? IPS Monitore sind viel teuer und nicht so gut zum spielen geeignet aufgrund der langsameren Reaktionszeiten. Auch die Herz von 120 bzw 140 beim TF- Panel sind vorteilhafter fürs zocken (vor allem bei Shootern und beim online spielen) als z.B. 60 Herz was zur Zeit das maximum bei IPS- Monitoren ist. Ich möchte einen guten Mix aus den Vorteilen/Nachteilen der beiden Panel- Typen haben, weil ich das Display nicht nur zum spielen haben will sondern auch zum arbeiten (Diplomarbeit, Recherche im Internet, Buchhaltunssoftware). Hier möchte ich wirklich ein hochwertiges Display haben, welches die Augen schont und für alle Einsatzgebiete brauchbar ist. Der ASUS VG278HE, 27" soll der Gamingmonitor schlechthin sein aber wie schaut es bei den anderen Kriterien aus? Ist der Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27 gut zum spielen geeignet?
Was haltet ihr vom Fujitsu P27T-6 IPS? Fujitsu P Line P27T-6P IPS, 27" (S26361-K1436-V140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier gibt es einen Test zu diesem Monitor: PRAD | Test Monitor Fujitsu P27T-6 IPS
Gibt es für diesen Preis besserer Alternativen? Vielleich auch günstiger?

Achja, habe soeben den Abstand zwischen meinen Augen und dem Display nachgemessen. So in etwa 50-55 cm. Welche Displaygröße wäre in diesem Fall zu empfehlen?

Viele Fragen habe ich jetzt hier gestellt  Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Du musst die Komponenten einzeln posten, der Link zum Warenkorb funktioniert nicht bei hardwareversand.de.

Wenn der selbst zusammengestellte Rechner nicht läuft, muss man nach dem Ausschlussprinzip vorgehen und im ungünstigsten Fall auch Komponenten auf Verdacht einschicken.

Zum Monitor: IPS ist nicht gesünder für die Augen, die Farben und die Blickwinkelstabilität sind etwas besser. Für schnelle Spiele ist ein Monitor ab 120 Hz das Maß der Dinge.

Ich würde mich zwischen dem Dell U2713HM und dem Asus VG278HE entscheiden.


----------



## sedimagic (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wusste nicht, dass der Warenkorb bei hardwareversand nicht angezeigt wird. Hier die Zusammenstellung (PREIS Ca 1100€):
Cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt stellt sich also die Frage, IPS oder TN. Für den ACER VG728 HE spricht der Preis und die 144Mhz. Außerdem ist er auch noch 3d fähig. Letzteres geht aber nur in Verbindung mit einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte. Wenn ich schon einen 3d fähigen Monitor habe dann würde ich mir gerne die Option offen halten dieses Feature auch zu nutzen. Welche Graka von Nvidia ist mindestens genauso gut wie die ASUS HD 7970 und ist nicht teurer als 450€? GTX 680 vielleicht? Oder lieber auf 3d verzichten und die Asus Hd 7970 nehmen?

Für den DELL U2713HM spricht die gute Farbwiedergabe und der höhere Betrachtungswinkel durch IPS und eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. Wobei ich nicht weiß, was mir eine höhere Auflösung bringt. Wie ist er zum spielen geeignet? Ist die Bildqualität spürbar besser als die vom ACER? Der DELL ist um 100€ teurer , diesen Aufpreis zahle ich gerne, wenn dieser tatsächlich besser ist als der ACER. Wenn nicht wäre es vllt sinnvoller die 100€ in andere Teile des PCs zu investieren, falls Verbesserungen in der Konfiguration nötig wären.

LG, Mihi


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Passt so 
7970 und den Dell nehmen. Die höhere Auflösung sieht mit einem IPS in Spielen Hammer aus.


----------



## KaiTorben (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch die 7970 und den Dell nehmen. 
Die höhere Auflösung sieht schon ganz gut aus  und für 3D brauchst du eh mind. GTX 690.


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Im Prinzip kannst du das so mit 7970 und dem Dell bestellen 

Wenn der Rechner fertig ist, wären Bilder schön


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

3D Gaming benötigt rund das Doppelte an Grafikleistung, ich habe das hier mal gemessen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270

Selbst mit einer GTX 680 müsstest Du dann bei manchen aktuellen Games auf hohen oder sogar mittleren Settings spielen. Außerdem würde ich dann den ASUS VG278H, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, weil da der Infrarot-Sensor für die 3D-Brille bereits im Monitor integriert ist und das nvidia 3D vision 2-Set mit im Lieferumfang ist.

Auch WQHD-Auflösung benötigt etwa 70% mehr Grafikleistung, hier wäre also mindestens die HD7970 angesagt. Und so riesig finde ich den Unterschied zwischen FullHD und WQHD nicht


----------



## sedimagic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Nach etwas längerer Abwesenheit (Geschäftsreise, Planung Hochzeit, 30. Geburtstag und die Flitterwochen) komme ich nun endlich wieder dazu mich um die Anschaffung meines Gaming- PC zu kümmern.
Hier noch einmal meine Aufstellung:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS90.AUAR10B/GH24NS90.AUAR50B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Kann ich das weiterhin noch so bestellen oder gibt es mittlerweile bessere Teile? Die Bestellung möchte ich diese Woche noch durchführen.
Ist dieses System leise? Vor allem Grafikkarten können laut sein. Ist eine Nvidia GTX 670 oder GTX 680 (Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis?) viel leiser als die ASUS 7970 DC2?
Welche von diesen Grafikkarten bietet das beste Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis?
Benötigt man für den Zusammenbau des PC-s irgendwelche speziellen Werkzeuge?

Sobald ich meinen PC dann habe, werde ich hier Bilder davon veröffentlichen. Ohne euch hätte ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen Plan


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

bei der graka würd ich die Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Januar 2013)

Hmm. Warum 3 DVD Brenner ?

Die Asus GtX670 ist die leiseste High-End Karte mit 0,9 Sone unter Last. Die VTX 3D ist mit 1,9 Sone unter Last die leiseste HD7970. Die GTX670 produziert einfach weniger Abwärme, also muss auch weniger Hitze abtransportiert werden.


----------



## sedimagic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



ich888 schrieb:


> Hmm. Warum 3 DVD Brenner ?
> 
> Die Asus GtX670 ist die leiseste High-End Karte mit 0,9 Sone unter Last. Die VTX 3D ist mit 1,9 Sone unter Last die leiseste HD7970. Die GTX670 produziert einfach weniger Abwärme, also muss auch weniger Hitze abtransportiert werden.



Ich brauche natürlich nur einen DVD Brenner, da habe ich mich vertippt 
Ist ein Unterschied von 1 Sone viel? Der PC würde im Schlafzimmer stehen und wenn meine Frau schläft und ich spiele soll der nicht extrem laut sein.
Wie wäre es denn eigentlich mit einer der folgenden GTX 680 Graka?
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Super Overclock Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Sind diese Grakas laut? Von der Leistung her ist doch eine GTX 680 schneller als eine HD 7970 oder? Die 40€ Aufpreis wären mir schon Wert, wenn die Karte schneller und leiser ist als eine HD 7970.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die GTX 680 ist in etwa so schnell wie eine HD7970. Mal liegt die eine vorne und mal die andere. Eine wirklich leise GTX 680 gibt es aber nicht, die leisesten Modelle wären diese hier: Produktvergleich 

Ich würde aber zur Asus GTX 670 DC-II greifen, die ist nur geringfügig langsamer, aber deutlich leiser.


----------



## Loggia (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich mal kurz einmischen darf 


Gibt es einen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen den Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz CL9-9-9-24  und dem Corsair Venegance Low Profile schwarz CL10-10-10-24?

Danke


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Nein, da merkt man keinen Unterschied.


----------



## sedimagic (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Habe ein bisschen über die GTX680 gelesen und sie fällt jetzt definitiv aus der Auswahl. Die MSI GTX 680 twin forze ist "leise" aber nicht schneller als eine Asus 7970. Die schnelleren und leisen GTX 680 Karten sind sehr teuer (bsp: die wassergekühlte EVGA). Hier stimmt das P/L Verhältnis überhaupt nicht. Jetzt stehe ich also vor folgender Wahl: GTX 670 oder HD7970?
GTX 670 ist leiser aber langsamer als die HD 7970 und bei der HD 7970 gibt es auch das Spielebundle.
Warum wird eigentlich fast immer die ASUS 7970 DC2 empfohlen?  Es gibt ja auch günstigere, z.b die Gigabyte 7970. Ist diese lauter und langsamer als die von Asus? Welche 7970 wäre noch zu empfehlen?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie laut 1,9 Sone ist. Mit was ist das vergleichbar?
Also wenn das zu laut ist, dann nehme ich die etwas "schlechtere" GTX 670. Mein altes Notebook hat sich angehört wie ein Fön, das will ich definitiv nicht mehr haben


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Diese Modelle der HD 7970 sind empfehlenswert: Produktvergleich

Laut Print PCGH ist die VTX3D die leiseste HD7970, gefolgt von der Sapphire.

Zur Lautheit: Sone


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

So wirklich schlechter ist die GTX 670 auch nicht.
Wenn die 670 zu langsam wird oder ist reißt auch die 7970 keine Bäume mehr aus.


----------



## sedimagic (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Jetzt bin ich aber langsam verwirrt. Laut PCGH ist die VTX3D die leisteste und 2. schnellste 7970. Bei folgendem Test auf Computerbase ist sie ebenso die 2. schnellste 7970 aber unter Last ist sie doch ziemlich laut: Kurztest: 4 x AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
Warum sind die Ergebnisse so widersprüchlich? Je mehr ich im Internet recherchiere, desto verwirrter werde ich.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der VTX3D gemacht? Und warum wird immer die ASUS DC 2 und nicht die VTX3D emfohlen, da doch diese laut Tests besser sein soll?

Lg Mihi


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Ergebnisse so unterschiedlich sind 

Die Asus DC-II ist auch nicht perfekt, denn die wird lokal recht heiß: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr

Die Sapphire hat eine sehr gute Kühlerkonstruktion und schneidet bei Tests durchweg gut ab, daher würde ich die kaufen :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ll-beste-radeon-hd-7970-im-custom-design.html


----------



## sedimagic (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

So die Entscheidung ist nun endgültig gefallen. Ich nehme die VTX3D 7970 X-Edition. Nur beim Computerbase Test ist sie laut ansonsten soll sie die leiseste 7970 sein und dazu noch verdammt schnell. Hier also die ntültige Konfiguration: 
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB,SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) 1x Samsung SSD 840Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) 1x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) 1x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) 1x VTX3D Radeon HD 7970X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX) 1x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77(dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 1x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) 1x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Das schaut doch nicht schlecht aus. So jetzt muss ich nur noch über den Zusammenbau und die Installation des System lesen. Habe keine Ahnung vom PC Zusammenbau. Hoffe bekomme das hin. Kennt ihr diesbezüglich gute Tutorials?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Januar 2013)

Das hier ist auch eine sehr leise hd 7970: http://geizhals.de/756084


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

[Guide] Der Selbstschrauber-Thread - Die Anleitung zum Selbst-Zusammenbau für Jedermann

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## sedimagic (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch eine sehr leise hd 7970: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich finde auf die Schnelle keine Tests zu der powercolor. Woher weißt du, das sie leise ist? Die ist nicht übertaktet?


----------



## sedimagic (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe die oben erwähnte Konfiguration bei Mindfactory bestellt. Als Gehäuse habe ich das Bitfenix Shinobi gewählt. Scheint für diesen Preis Top zu sein.
Nur ein Problem habe ich jetzt. Mindfactory hat keine Codes mehr für das Never Settle Spielebundle, somit werde ich die VTX3D stornieren und stattdessen eine bei Caseking oder bei hardwareversand.de bestellen, weil dort die Aktion noch läuft.
Leider gibt es die VTX3D bei hardwareversand.de nicht und bei Caseking ist sie um ganze 26€ teurer als bei Mindfactory, siehe: VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. So jetzt bin ich was es die Graka anbetrifft wieder am Anfang. Ich habe mich jetzt total auf die VTX3D 7970 X-Edition fixiert und viel positives darüber gelesen. Die Gigabyte 7970 Windforce 3x z.B. kostet ca. 330€, welche Nachteile/Vorteile hat diese im Vergleich zur VTX3D? Ist sie leiser oder lauter? Ist sie ab Werk übertaktet (Garantieanspruch möchte ich durch Übertaktung nämlich nicht riskieren und kenne mich da auch nicht aus)?
Mit den Grafikkarten komme ich nicht so wirklich weiter. Teils finde ich zu den hier empfohlenen Grafikkarten keine Angaben zur Lautstärke oder irgendwelche Tests. Möchte eine "leise" 7970HD Grafikkarte haben!!
Ich werde bald verrückt...

EDIT: Handelt es sich bei den folgendne Links um die jeweils gleiche Grafikkarte?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ll-beste-radeon-hd-7970-im-custom-design.html
http://geizhals.de/735670
http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=140886

e-tec.at nimmt auch bei Never Settle teil und dort gibt es noch Codes. Mich überrascht es nur, dass die sapphire 7970 oc dort viel billiger ist, als z.B. bie Hardwareversand.de. Deswegen möcht ich wissen, ob dies die selben Grakas sind.


----------



## sedimagic (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe jetzt die VTX3D bei Caseking für 355€ inkl Never Settle Bundle bestellt. Die restlichen Teile habe ich bei Mindfactory geordert. Gehäuse habe ich folgendes gewählt: Lian Li PC-8FIA silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der CPU Kühler Thermalright H2-OR Macho ist bei MF und auch bei anderen Shops nicht lieferbar. Welcheer Kühler passt in das von euch empfohlene System? Wichtig: der Kühler soll leise sein. Kann auch ruhig etwas teurer als der Macho sein.
Da ich ein Silbernes Gehäuse habe, möchte ich auch einen leisen silbernen DVD Brenner haben. Könnt ihr mir welchen empfehlen?

LG Mihi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

ein leiser kühler ist dieser hier: 
Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
bestückt mit zwei be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

falls es günstiger sein soll: http://geizhals.de/682561


----------



## sedimagic (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ein leiser kühler ist dieser hier:
> Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> bestückt mit zwei be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> falls es günstiger sein soll: be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für deine Empfehlungen. Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 soll noch besser sein als der von dir vorgeschlagene be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1.
Der True Spirit 140 hat eine höhe von 17cm, ich denke dieser müsste problemlos in das Lian Li PC8iA Gehäuse passen. Ist er auch passend für das MB Gigabyte Z77XD3H?

Welchen würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen?
So langsam aber sicher kommen die Teile bei mir an


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Der True Spirit 140 passt nicht in das Lian Li-Case. Der Shadow Rock Pro SR1 ist ein sehr leiser Kühler, bis 4,4 GHZ läuft der bei mir quasi lautlos.


----------



## sedimagic (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Danke, die Entscheidung ist somit gefallen. Es wird der Shadow Rock Pro SR1.
Noch eine Frage: Bei der Bulk Version des DVD- Laufwerk LG GHNS24 sind keine Kabel und keine Software dabei. Stimmt das? Falls ja, dann würde ich eher die Retail Version nehmen.

Lg Mihi


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja, dort sind keine Kabel dabei, du müsstest ein weiteres SATA-Kabel extra kaufen.
Die Software kannst du dir aber sparen, für DVDs gibt es genügend kostenlose Alternativen.


----------



## sedimagic (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Dann nehmen ich doch lieber die Retail Version. Die 5€ Preisunterschied kompensierien sich fast, wenn noch ein zusätzliches Sata-Kabel gekauft werden muss.


----------



## sedimagic (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe diese Woche mit dem Zusammenbau des PCs begonnen. Ein Problem habe ich. Die Backplate des Shadow Rock Pro SR1 Kühler liegt auf Lötstellen auf. Siehe Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bereitet mir etwas sorgen. Habe ich schon durch den Druck etwas beschädigt? Die Lötstellen sind tief im Schaumstoff, wird da nicht die Backplatte berührt? Das würde ja zu einem Kurzschluss führen. Ist das normal, dass die Backplatte auf Lötstellen liegt?
Außerdem ist mir ein kleiner Tropfen der Wärmeleitpaste auf die Vorderseite des Motherboards geraten (an einer Stelle die wie Leitungen ausschauen). Habe es zu spät bemerkt und die Paste ist schon etwas getrocknet, so dass ich mit einem trockenen Papiertuch nicht alles abbekommen konnte. Es ist ein kleiner grauer Fleck vorhanden. Leitet die Wärmeleitpaste Strom?

Ich will ganz sicher gehen, bevor ich den Pc komplett zusammen baue und es dann einen Kurzschluss gibt.
Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Das mit den Lötstellen ist manchmal so, aber die Backplate ist  ja isoliert, da sollte es keinen Kurzen geben.

Normale Wärmeleitpaste leitet nicht, daher ist das nicht so schlimm mit der Kleckerei


----------



## sedimagic (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ok, dann bin ich ja schon mal erleichtert. Auf der Unterseite der Backplate ist eine Plastiküberzug zur Isolierung, der geht denke ich wohl auch unter dem Schaum hindurch. Von daher sollte es keine Probleme geben. Softy du bestätigst meine Annahme.

Was ist denn eine normale Wärmeleitpaste? Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass es auch Stromleitende Wärmeleitpasten gibt, z.B. Flüssigmetal Wärmeleitpasten. Die im Lieferumfang des Shadow Rock Pro SR1 ist denke ich keine Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetallen, da diese doch relativ fest ist. Ist diese definitiv nicht leitfähig? In der Bedienungsanleitung ist nicht beschrieben welche Bestandteile in der Paste enthalten sind.

Noch eine Frage zum Kühler. Auf der Oberseite des Motherboards liegt der Kühler nich auf dem Motherboard auf. Ist das normal? Stärker möchte ich die Schrauben ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr zu ziehen.


----------



## tomse (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Dann nehmen ich doch lieber die Retail Version. Die 5€ Preisunterschied kompensierien sich fast, wenn noch ein zusätzliches Sata-Kabel gekauft werden muss.


 
Ist nicht beim Mainboard normalerweise ein Kabel dabei?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Februar 2013)

Beim Mainboard sind meist 2 SATA Kabel dabei. Außerdem kann man SATA Kabel immer gebrauchen


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine normale Wärmeleitpaste? Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass es auch Stromleitende Wärmeleitpasten gibt, z.B. Flüssigmetal Wärmeleitpasten. Die im Lieferumfang des Shadow Rock Pro SR1 ist denke ich keine Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetallen, da diese doch relativ fest ist. Ist diese definitiv nicht leitfähig? In der Bedienungsanleitung ist nicht beschrieben welche Bestandteile in der Paste enthalten sind.



Ja Du hast normale WLP. Wenn Du Flüssigmetall-WLP genommen hättest, könntest Du das Board jetzt vermutlich in den Müll werfen


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja Du hast normale WLP. Wenn Du Flüssigmetall-WLP genommen hättest, könntest Du das Board jetzt vermutlich in den Müll werfen


 
Ja, das hätte ich mir auch selber denken können. Aber jetzt bin ich mir sicher. So jetzt habe ich endlich ein freies Wochenende und werde jetzt meinen PC Zusammenbau abschließen. Bin jetzt bei der Verkabelung und habe Fragen dazu. Beim Netzteil sind mehrere Kabel für die Stromversorgung der eingebauten Teile dabei. Der Anschluss der Grafikkarte ist ziemlich einfach. 2 Kabel sind für den Anschluss einer Grafikkarte dabei. Meine VTX3D 7970 hat 2 Stromanschlüsse, in die ich jeweils ein der beiden Grafikkartenkabel eingesteckt habe. Dann gibt es da beim Netzteil noch diverse Kabel für den 12 V Ausgang dabei. Ich habe das Kabel verwendet an dem nur SATA Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. An diesem habe ich die SSD, die HDD und den Brenner angeschlossen. Ein Anschluss bleibt frei. Ist das so in Ordnung? Können diese drei Geräte über einen 12V Ausgang mit einem Kabel betrieben werden?

Noch eine Frage: die Lüfter vom Gehäuse haben Stecker an denen 3 Pins (Löcher) vorhanden sind. Auf dem Motherboard gibt es drei SYS-Fan Anschlüsse, diese haben jeweils 4 Stecker. Ich dachte, dass dies die Anschlüsse für die drei Lüfter sind, doch die Lufteranschlüsse haben nur 3 Löcher. Wie soll ich das verbinden?

Für euch sind dies wahrscheinlich alles selbsterklärende Fragen, doch ich habe mich noch nie mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt. Daher die vielen Fragen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Ja, das hätte ich mir auch selber denken können. Aber jetzt bin ich mir sicher. So jetzt habe ich endlich ein freies Wochenende und werde jetzt meinen PC Zusammenbau abschließen. Bin jetzt bei der Verkabelung und habe Fragen dazu. Beim Netzteil sind mehrere Kabel für die Stromversorgung der eingebauten Teile dabei. Der Anschluss der Grafikkarte ist ziemlich einfach. 2 Kabel sind für den Anschluss einer Grafikkarte dabei. Meine VTX3D 7970 hat 2 Stromanschlüsse, in die ich jeweils ein der beiden Grafikkartenkabel eingesteckt habe. Dann gibt es da beim Netzteil noch diverse Kabel für den 12 V Ausgang dabei. Ich habe das Kabel verwendet an dem nur SATA Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. An diesem habe ich die SSD, die HDD und den Brenner angeschlossen. Ein Anschluss bleibt frei. Ist das so in Ordnung? Können diese drei Geräte über einen 12V Ausgang mit einem Kabel betrieben werden?
> 
> Noch eine Frage: die Lüfter vom Gehäuse haben Stecker an denen 3 Pins (Löcher) vorhanden sind. Auf dem Motherboard gibt es drei SYS-Fan Anschlüsse, diese haben jeweils 4 Stecker. Ich dachte, dass dies die Anschlüsse für die drei Lüfter sind, doch die Lufteranschlüsse haben nur 3 Löcher. Wie soll ich das verbinden?
> 
> Für euch sind dies wahrscheinlich alles selbsterklärende Fragen, doch ich habe mich noch nie mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt. Daher die vielen Fragen.


 
das mit den drei geräten ist kein problem. sind die lüfter 3pin oder 3pin molex?


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das mit den drei geräten ist kein problem. sind die lüfter 3pin oder 3pin molex?


 
Hier das Bild vom Stecker: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser kann mit folgendem Kabel verbunden werden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Februar 2013)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Hier das Bild vom Stecker: http://www.directupload.net
> 
> Dieser kann mit folgendem Kabel verbunden werden: http://www.directupload.net



Der obere stecker ist ein ganz normaler 3pin. Der kann ans mainboard angeschlossen werden (welches hast du?). Der untere ist ein 4pin molex. Der ist für fdd's und manche lüfter sowie als spannungsversorgung von lüftersteuerungen

Edit: dein mainboard ist das z77x d3h. Den 3pin lüfter musst du an "sys_fan" stecken, auch wenn dieser ein 4pin pwm stecker ist. Der anschuss unterstützt soweit ich weiss auch den spannungsbereich 5-12v (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der obere stecker ist ein ganz normaler 3pin. Der kann ans mainboard angeschlossen werden (welches hast du?). Der untere ist ein 4pin molex. Der ist für fdd's und manche lüfter sowie als spannungsversorgung von lüftersteuerungen
> 
> Edit: dein mainboard ist das z77x d3h. Den 3pin lüfter musst du an "sys_fan" stecken, auch wenn dieser ein 4pin pwm stecker ist. Der anschuss unterstützt soweit ich weiss auch den spannungsbereich 5-12v (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


 
So, jetzt ist alles verbunden. Das nächste Problem: BIOS! Was muss ich dort so alles einstellen? Gibt es ein gutes Tutorial?


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Im BIOS musst Du erstmal nix einstellen, nur mal kontrollieren ob der Storage Modus auf AHCI steht. Dann kannst Du Windows installieren.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist alles verbunden. Das nächste Problem: BIOS! Was muss ich dort so alles einstellen? Gibt es ein gutes Tutorial?


 
willst du oc´n? wenn nein, musst du eigentlich nix einstellen (ausser kontrollieren, ob der ahci mudus on ist)

edit: da war "jemand" schneller


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wow cool, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Nein overclocken will ich erst mal nicht. Na dann schau ich mal im BIOS nach, wo dieser AHCI Modus ist und aktiviere ihn. Windows am besten auf die SSD installieren? Man bin ich aufgeregt, schalte jetzt zum ersten mal en PC an. Hoffe es funktioniert. Achso bevor ich den Strom durchjage, noch ne Frage. Die Reihenfolge, wie ich die SATA Anschlüsse von der SSD, HDD, DVD Brenner am Motherboard anschließe ist egal, oder?


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die SSD sollte an einen Intel-SATA 6GB/s-Anschluss. Der Rest ist im Prinzip egal.

Ja, Windows sollte auf die SSD.


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> Die SSD sollte an einen Intel-SATA 6GB/s-Anschluss. Der Rest ist im Prinzip egal.
> 
> Ja, Windows sollte auf die SSD.


 
Die SSD und HDD habe ich auf SATA 6GB/s angeschlossen. Den Brenner auf SATA 3GB/s. Na dann geht's jetzt los


----------



## Makalar (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Jap, so passt es


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja ich bin im BIOS


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ist das der AHCI Modus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ist das der AHCI Modus?
> 
> http://www.directupload.net



Ja genau


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Ist das der AHCI Modus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja ist er

edit: zu spät


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja jetzt weiß ich es 
Windows 7 ist installiert. Bei Installation könnte ich zwischen SSD und HDD wählen. Auf dem Arbeitsplatz wird jetzt aber nur die SSD angezeigt, warum?


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weiß ich es
> Windows 7 ist installiert. Bei Installation könnte ich zwischen SSD und HDD wählen. Auf dem Arbeitsplatz wird jetzt aber nur die SSD angezeigt, warum?



Weil du die hdd in der Verwaltung erst formatieren und partitionieren musst.

Systemsteuerung--> Verwaltung --> Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung --> neues einfaches Volumen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weiß ich es
> Windows 7 ist installiert. Bei Installation könnte ich zwischen SSD und HDD wählen. Auf dem Arbeitsplatz wird jetzt aber nur die SSD angezeigt, warum?


 
du musst die hdd erst formatieren und partitionieren

edit: gnarf


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> du musst die hdd erst formatieren und dann partitionieren
> 
> edit: gnarf



Das war das
2. mal


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja das habe ich soeben gefunden. VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE TOLLE UNTERSTÜTZUNG


----------



## sedimagic (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



target2804 schrieb:


> Das war das
> 2. mal


 
Ihr könnt ja ein Wettrennen machen!


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Der PC ist im normalen Betrieb (Office/Internet) ziemlich laut und das stört mich. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an den Gehäuselüftern. In BIOS sind folgende Einstellungen möglich:
CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeits-Kontrolle: Normal; Silent; Manual; Disabled
1.2.3. Systemlüfter-Geschwindigkeits-Kontrolle: Normal; Silent; Manual, Disabled.
Ich habe beide von Normal auf Silent umgestellt, doch geholfen hat das nicht wirklich.

Hier Lüftergeschwindigketen und Temperaturen: 
CPU- Lüf: 706 RPM
1. Sys Lüf: 629 RPM
2. Sys Lüf: 1391 RPM
3. Sys Lüf: 1439 RPM
CPU Temp: 40 °C
PCH Temp: 55 °C
Systemtemperatur: 35°C

Was könnte ich da jetzt umstellen? Liegt es am CPU Lüfter oder eher am 2. und 3. Gehäuselüfter die doch ziemlich schnell drehen? Verstehe ich das richtig: Da die Gehäuselüfter nur 3 Pin verfügen, kann ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nicht regeln oder? Nur der 1. geht über das Motherboard und die anderen zwei nicht?


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wenn es im BIOS keine Option gibt, die 4pin Lüfteranschlüsse statt über das PWM Signal über die Spannung zu regeln, können an diesen Anschlüssen nur 4pin(PWM)-Lüfter geregelt werden.

Du müsstest also entweder PWM-Gehäuselüfter kaufen oder eine Lüftersteuerung, z.B. die BitFenix Recon oder Scythe Kaze Master (II), oder einen 5- oder 7-Volt Adapter.


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn es im BIOS keine Option gibt, die 4pin Lüfteranschlüsse statt über das PWM Signal über die Spannung zu regeln, können an diesen Anschlüssen nur 4pin(PWM)-Lüfter geregelt werden.
> 
> Du müsstest also entweder PWM-Gehäuselüfter kaufen oder eine Lüftersteuerung, z.B. die BitFenix Recon oder Scythe Kaze Master (II), oder einen 5- oder 7-Volt Adapter.



Wenn ich im BIOS unter dem Punkt 1./2./3. Systesmlüfter-Geschwindigkeits-Kontrolle auf Manuell einstelle, dann wird darunter ein neuer Punkt mit der Bezeichnung Steigung oder Neigung der PWM angezeigt. Dort drauf geklickt dann wirden folgende Optionen angezeigt:
0.75 PWM vaule /°C
1.00 PWM vaule /°C
Diese Werte erhöhen sich in 0,25 Schritten bis zu maximal 2.50 PWM value /°C.

Obwohl der 4. Pin bei mir nicht belegt ist, wird trotzdem die PWM Option angezeigt. Eine Änderung wäre also möglich. Wenn ich deine Aussage aber richtig verstehe wird dies wohl nichts bringen.
Einen Menüpunkt im BISO mit Spannungen finde ich nicht.


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Das mit den Systemlüftern ist jetzt nicht so gravierend. Ein anderes Problem macht mir zu schaffen und zwar der Monitor EIZO FS2333. Beim Scrollen im Browser flackert/flimmert der Text irgendwie. Ich kann das nicht genau beschreiben, jedoch stört mich das. Wenn ich z.B. hier im Forum langsam scrolle wird der Text unscharf und im blauen Balken sprint ein einer Stelle die Linie kurz nach oben, so dass die Linie unterbrochen wird. Getestet habe ich den Monitor auch am PC meines Bruders, dort tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Warum flackert bei mir das Bild und bei dem anderen PC nicht? Ist eventuell mit der Grafikkarte etwas nicht in Ordung? Hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Liegt am Treiber, lösch dein jetziges Treiber und lade dir das neuste runter. Dann sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> Liegt am Treiber, lösch dein jetziges Treiber und lade dir das neuste runter. Dann sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten



Ich habe schon die aktuelle Catalyst Software Suite von AMD heruntergeladen, siehe Link: AMD Catalyst.
Den alten deinstalliert, neuen installiert.
Die Treiberversion der Grafikkarte: 9.12.0.0 (Datum: 19.12.2012)
Catalyst Version: 13.1

Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Hast du mal einen älteren Treiber ausprobiert ? Hat deine CPU eine IGP, mit der du das testen könntest ?


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



ich888 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen älteren Treiber ausprobiert ? Hat deine CPU eine IGP, mit der du das testen könntest ?



Zuerst habe ich die Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD der Grafikkarte installiert, dort kam dieses Problem auch vor. Ich habe einen Intel Core i5 3570K der hat einen inernen Grafikprozessor.
Ich habe schon probiert den Bildschirm an die Ausgänge des Motherboards anzuschließen, doch dann sehe ich kein Bild. Eventuell muss erst was im BIOS umgestellt werden?


----------



## Ash1983 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Nur um das gefragt zu haben: Monitor läuft schon über die Grafikkarte und nicht die IGP, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Zuerst habe ich die Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD der Grafikkarte installiert, dort kam dieses Problem auch vor. Ich habe einen Intel Core i5 3570K der hat einen inernen Grafikprozessor.
> Ich habe schon probiert den Bildschirm an die Ausgänge des Motherboards anzuschließen, doch dann sehe ich kein Bild. Eventuell muss erst was im BIOS umgestellt werden?


 
Du musst die Grafikkarte aus dem Slot nehmen, dann sollte automatisch die IGP ein Bild produzieren.


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Nur um das gefragt zu haben: Monitor läuft schon über die Grafikkarte und nicht die IGP, oder?


 
Ich habe den Monitor am DVI Ausgang der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Ich würde gerne am IGP testen doch da kommt kein Bild?!?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Siehe Post 89 :



ich888 schrieb:


> Du musst die Grafikkarte aus dem Slot nehmen, dann sollte automatisch die IGP ein Bild produzieren.


 

Hast du wohl übersehen


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



ich888 schrieb:


> Siehe Post 89 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das habe ich 
da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> ja das habe ich
> da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?


 
Doch du solltest es ihm Bios einstellen können, wobei die Methode von ich888 am einfachsten und am "sichersten" ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> ja das habe ich
> da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?


 
machs am besten so wie ich888 beschrieben hat

EDIT: GNARF


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wenn das Einstellen über das Motherboard nicht sicher ist, dann werde ich lieber die Grafikkarte ausbauen und dann den Monitor am IGP testen. Das werde ich mal morgen machen.
Ich habe 3D Mark laufen lassen, hier die Ergebnisse: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H
Dort wird angezeigt, das der Grafikkartentreiber nicht akzeptiert wurde. Liegen die Probleme vllt. doch am Treiber? Bei der Temperatur der GPU wird Maximum 69 °C angezeigt, das ist ein guter Wert.
Beim Geräte-Manager wird die Grafikkarte als AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series angezeigt. Müsste dort nicht das genaue Modell stehen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Wenn das Einstellen über das Motherboard nicht sicher ist, dann werde ich lieber die Grafikkarte ausbauen und dann den Monitor am IGP testen. Das werde ich mal morgen machen.
> Ich habe 3D Mark laufen lassen, hier die Ergebnisse: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H
> Dort wird angezeigt, das der Grafikkartentreiber nicht akzeptiert wurde. Liegen die Probleme vllt. doch am Treiber? Bei der Temperatur der GPU wird Maximum 69 °C angezeigt, das ist ein guter Wert.
> Beim Geräte-Manager wird die Grafikkarte als AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series angezeigt. Müsste dort nicht das genaue Modell stehen?


 
wieso lief der i5 nur mit 1,6ghz??? 
das beim treiber nicht akzeptiert wird, ist bei mir auch so


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wieso lief der i5 nur mit 1,6ghz???
> das beim treiber nicht akzeptiert wird, ist bei mir auch so



Das ist eine gute Frage mit dem Prozessor, kein Plan warum der nur mit 1,6 Ghz lief. Das ist doch nicht normal oder? Gibt es irgendein Tool bei dem ich die aktuelle Prozessorgeschwindigkeit ablesen kann?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage mit dem Prozessor, kein Plan warum der nur mit 1,6 Ghz lief. Das ist doch nicht normal oder? Gibt es irgendein Tool bei dem ich die aktuelle Prozessorgeschwindigkeit ablesen kann?


 
meiner lief mit volldampf. mit cpu-z kann man alles auslöschen: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> meiner lief mit volldampf. mit cpu-z kann man alles auslöschen: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online



Hab mir CPU-Z herunter geladen. Die Prozessorgeschwindigkeit pendelt sich immer wieder bei 1,6 Ghz ein. Wenn ich ein paar Programme mehr laufen lasse, dann steigt die Prozessorgeschwindigkeit kurz sogar bis zu 3,6 Ghz und pendelt sich dann wieder bei 1,6 Ghz ein.
Ist das normal? Gibt es für die CPU auch irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitstests? Die CPU- Temperatur war beim 3D Mark maximal auf 49 °C.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

versuchs mal mit core damage und kontrollier ob er sich hohtaktat


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Dass er im Idle oder auch beim Surfen mit 1600 MHz taktet ist ganz normal. CPU-Z zeigt auch immer nur den Takt an, den dir CPU wirklich gerade hat.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



ich888 schrieb:


> Dass er im Idle oder auch beim Surfen mit 1600 MHz taktet ist ganz normal. CPU-Z zeigt auch immer nur den Takt an, den dir CPU wirklich gerade hat.


 
aber nicht beim cpu test im 3d mark


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Entweder man lässt sich mit dem Hardware Monitor oder so den Maximal-Wert anzeigen oder lässt gleich vom Afterburner oder so den kompletten Bench mitloggen.


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

So ich habe Core Damage 5 Minuten laufen lassen. Parallel dazu lief Speedfan und CPU-Z. Bei Speedfan wurde bei den 4 Kernen maximal 61 °C angezeigt und eine CPU Auslastung von 100%. In CPU-Z wurden konstant 3,6 Ghz angezeigt. Ich habe nichts übertaktet und trotzdem kommt die CPU auf 3,6 Ghz obwohl standardmäßig nur 3,4 Ghz möglich sind. Warum liefen bei 3d mark nur 1,6 ghz? Muss ich mir darüber Gedanken machen oder kann ich das vernachlässigen?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Die Werte im 3DMark Benchmark sind OK, daher musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Das mit den 3,6GHz ist der Turbo, ist auch normal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn  der 3D Mark zu Ende ist und du die Scores siehst; steht dann dort "1.600 MHz" ?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja, er hat das Ergebnis doch verlinkt. 

Das ist normal, dass 3DMark dann den Idle Wert ausgibt.


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Mit der CPU ist also alles in Ordnung, das wäre somit geklärt. Kommen wir wieder zurück zur Grafikkarte und dem Problem des Flimmern/Flackern beim Scrollen. Komischerweise ist es etwas besser geworden, vor allem ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass die Linien der blauen Balken hier im Forum als eine Linie beim scrollen angezeigt werden (zuvor wurde der blau Balken beim scrollen auf der einen hälfte höher auf der anderen hälfte niedriger angzeigt, also wie eine 2-Stufige Treppe).
Beim booten ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Zwischen der Motherboard anzeige und der Windows wird gestartet anzeige werden für eine kurze Zeit vertikale farbige Streifen angezeigt, dies geschiet ebenso zwischen Windows wird gestartet und der Eingabe der Anmeldedaten für Windows. Beim herunterfahren werden diese bunten vertikalen Streifen kurz nach der Anzeige "Herunterfahren" angezeigt.
Könnte das ein Hinweis auf eine defekte Grafikkarte sein?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Solche bunten Streifen könnten ein Hinweis auf einen defekten VRAM sein. Beim Spielen gibt es aber keine Probleme? 

Ist die Grafikkarte (werksseitig) übertaktet? Treiber sind aktuell?


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> Solche bunten Streifen könnten ein Hinweis auf einen defekten VRAM sein. Beim Spielen gibt es aber keine Probleme?
> 
> Ist die Grafikkarte (werksseitig) übertaktet? Treiber sind aktuell?



Ich habe nur kurz Crysis 3 angespielt und dort ist mir beim Tutorial bei den grauen Balken etwas aufgefallen. Und zwar wird der Balken wenn ich die Maus z.B. nach unten bewege oben etwas verlängert. Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Ist das Schlieren? Ich werde später noch etwas läner spielen und mal schauen ob mir dann etwas auffällt.

Die Treiberversion der Grafikkarte: 9.12.0.0 (Datum: 19.12.2012)
Catalyst Version: 13.1, soll ich eventuell die Beta Version installieren?
Ist das normal, dass im Gerätemanager die Grafikkarte als HD 7900 Series und nicht als HD 7970 angezeigt wird (also die genaue Modellbezeichnung)?

Ich habe die VTX3D 7970 X-Edition und ich glaube diese ist werkseitig übertaktet, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja, Du kannst mal den Beta Treiber ausprobieren.

Außerdem würde ich mal das Programm durchlaufen lassen: |MG| Video Memory Stress Test 1.7.116 Download Ich weiß leider nicht, wie sensitiv das Programm ist. Aber falls es einen oder mehere Fehler findet, würde das schon mal auf den VRAM hindeuten.

Außerdem würde ich testhalber mal mit dem MSI Afterburner o.ä. die Karte etwas niedriger takten und schauen, ob dann immer noch Grafikfehler auftauchen.

Das mit der HD7900 Series ist normal im Gerätemanager.


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe den Video Memory Stress Test laufen lassen. Ich konnte nicht einstellen, dass alle 3 GB VRAM getestet wurden sondern nur 1 GB.
Hier die Ergebnisse:
Changing video mode to 640x480x16...OK
[24.02.2013 12:28:36] Test started for "Primärer Anzeigetreiber (AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series)"...
Trying 16bpp RGB:565 mode...OK
TEST FAIL (Code: 887601C2)
Trying 16bpp RGB:555 mode...OK
Trying 16bpp BGR:565 mode...NOT SUPPORTED (Code: 80004001)
Trying 32bpp RGB:888 mode...OK
Trying 32bpp BGR:888 mode...NOT SUPPORTED (Code: 80004001)

Es wurde kein Fehler gefunden. Ist dieser Test aussagekräftig, da nur 640x480x16 und 1 GB VRAM getestet wurden?
[24.02.2013 13:09:05] Pass completed (0 errors found).


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja, eben wegen dem 1GB VRAM Test ist das nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Daher würde ich als nächstes mal das mit dem Treiber und dem runtertakten der Karte probieren.


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, eben wegen dem 1GB VRAM Test ist das nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Daher würde ich als nächstes mal das mit dem Treiber und dem runtertakten der Karte probieren.


 
Ja das habe ich mir gedacht. Ich lasse später auch mal MSI Kombustor laufen. Wenn ich mit MSI Afterburner runter takte, geht dann meine Garantieanspruch verloren? Oder ist das garnicht nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wenn Du die Karte zu Testzwecken runtertaktest (nicht hochtaktest ), sehe ich da keine Probleme wegen der Garantie.


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Hochtakten werde ich sicher nicht 
Im MSI Afterburner ist bei Core Clock 1050 MHz und bei Memory Clock 1425 MHz voreingestellt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann muss ich nur diese zwei Werte runter regeln. Welche Werte soll ich da am besten einstellen?
Fan Speed ist auf nur 20% Maximum eingestellt. Scheint mir ziemlich gering zu sein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Der Fan Speed ist egal, solange die Karte nicht wärmer als 85 Grad wird ^^ 
Setz den Core Clock einfach mal auf 900 MHz und den Me mory Clock auf 1200 MHz


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe jetzt den Beta Treiber installiert und die GPU runtergetaktet. Die Vertikalen Streifen beim Booten werden immer noch angezeigt. Auch bei der Treiberdeinstallation wurden die vertikalen Streifen kurz eingeblendet. Immer dann, wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wurde und das DVI Signal angezeigt wurde. Das flackern des Textes, von Bildern beim scrollen stört meine Augen sehr.
Mir bleibt nichts mehr anderes übrig als den IGP zu testen. Kann ich da einfach die Grafikkarte aus dem PCI Slot entfernen und danach den PC einschalten ohne dass ich vorher etwas deinstallieren bzw einstellen muss?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ja, Du kannst die Grafikkarte ausbauen, und den Monitor am Board anschließen und dann starten.


----------



## sedimagic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ok, morgen nach der Arbeit werde ich den IGP testen. Hoffentlich weiß ich dann endlich woran es liegt 
Ist ein ziemlich mühsamer Weg mit mir. Habe hier sehr viel von euch gelernt!!!


----------



## sedimagic (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Unter der Woche hatte ich leider keine Zeit zum testen. Muss ich eigentlich die ganze Grafikkarte vom PCI Slot ausbauen oder reicht es, wenn ich die Sromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte ausstecke?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Du kannst im Bios einstellen dass die IGP der primäre Grafikadapter sein soll.


----------



## sedimagic (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst im Bios einstellen dass die IGP der primäre Grafikadapter sein soll.



Das habe ich probiert, indem ich im BIOS im Menüpunkt Peripherie-Geräte bei Interne Grafikkarte auf Enabled umgeschaltet habe (zuvor war AUTO eingestellt). Passiert ist nichts. Wenn ich den DVI- Anschluss von der GRAKA an I/O anschließe dann wird kein Signal an den Bildschirm gesendet.
Muss ich etwas anderes im BIOS umstellen?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich würde mal einen BIOS Reset machen. Ich hatte schon 2x den Fall, dass sich im BIOS irgendwas aufgehängt hat, als ich von der Grafikkarte zur IGP (oder andersrum) gewechselt habe.


----------



## sedimagic (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Wie macht man ein BIOS Reset? Ich finde im BIOS nur den Punkt "Standardeinstellungen laden", wird damit ein BIOS Reset durchgeführt? Muss ich irgendetwas beachten beim reseten?


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Manche Boards haben einen BIOS-Reset Button oder Jumper auf dem Board. Wenn nicht, kannst Du es so machen: Rechner vom Strom nehmen, die BIOS Batterie ausbauen, den Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter mehrmals drücken, ein paar Minuten warten, BIOS Batterie wieder rein, Rechner starten.


----------



## hundestyleHd (7. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Farbige Streifen, womöglich Vram kaputt, sprich Defekt  !


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Wie macht man ein BIOS Reset? Ich finde im BIOS nur den Punkt "Standardeinstellungen laden", wird damit ein BIOS Reset durchgeführt?


 
Ja damit machst du das gleiche wie beim Bios Resett.
Das ist nichts anders als die Standard Einstellungen laden.
Den Bios Resett per Batterie oder Jumper gibt es auch deshalb weil sich das Board mal so aufhängen kann dass du gar nicht ins Bios kommst um die Standard Werte zu laden.
Dann besorgt das eben der Bios Resett.


----------



## sedimagic (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Ich habe den Reset anhand dem Punkt "Standardeinstellungen" durchgeführt. IGP ist auf AUTO eingestellt, habe ich auch schon auf ENABLED eingestellt. Doch leider bleibt das Bild immer schwarz, wenn ich den DVI Stecker auf den IGP anschließe. Es gibt in BIOS noch den Punkt Init Display First mit den Optionen "Auto", "IGFX", "PEG", "PCI". Das habe ich standardmäßig auf AUTO gelassen. Soll ich da was umstellen?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

PEG ist der PCIe Slot, PCI ist der PCI Slot.

Daher kannst Du es ja mal mit IGFX probieren, das sollte dann die IGP sein


----------



## sedimagic (9. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Softy schrieb:


> PEG ist der PCIe Slot, PCI ist der PCI Slot.
> 
> Daher kannst Du es ja mal mit IGFX probieren, das sollte dann die IGP sein



Du hast recht, im Handbuch steht unter IGFX "Sets the onboard graphics card as the first display". Dann probiere ich das jetzt mal aus.


----------



## sedimagic (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Ich habe auf IGFX umgestellt und siehe da ich bekomme ein Signal am DVI Ausgang über den IGP. Das Problem mit den vertikalen Streifen beim Hochfahren und Herunterfahren tritt nicht mehr auf. Denkt ihr der VRAM meiner HD 7970 ist defekt?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Das müsstest du mal an einem anderen Rechner testen ob sich die Karte da gleich verhält.


----------



## sedimagic (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das müsstest du mal an einem anderen Rechner testen ob sich die Karte da gleich verhält.



Es hat nicht jeder zwei Rechner zu Hause


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*

Frag doch mal einen Bekannten oder so. Wenn Du keinen kennst, würde ich in den PC-Laden um die Ecke gehen und die Karte mal kurz checken lassen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Gaming PC - bis 1.800€ inkl. Monitor Tastatur und Maus*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Es hat nicht jeder zwei Rechner zu Hause


 
Freunde oder Bekannte?
Da gibt es sicher einen der dir mal aushelfen kann.


----------

